# Nur Benchmarks downloaden



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Forum,

Ich wollte fragen ob man sich irgendwo nur Benchmarks zu einem Spiel runterladen kann. Also zum Beispiel den Crysis Warhead Benchmark. Es geht hauptsächlich um Grafikintensive Spiele! Diese sind leider meistens ab 18. Da ich sie eh nicht spielen will (bin 14! ) sondern nur mein PC ärgern will, wollt ich mir nur Benchmarks runterladen finde aber nichts vernünftiges dazu.. Ne Demo mit enhaltenem Benchmark (wie Crysis oder Mafia II) wär natürlich auch okay!  

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## milesdavis (25. Oktober 2011)

Für die Benchmarks brauchst du das Game!


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Scahde.. Hätt ja sein können das man den Benchmark mit den nötigen Dateien downloaden kann :/ Naja danke für die Antwort


----------



## Galford (25. Oktober 2011)

Zu Lost Planet 2 gibt es einen Benchmark, der auch Direct X11 unterstützt. Die Vollversion des Spieles wird nicht benötigt.
Lost Planet 2: Systemanforderungen, Release-Termin und Benchmark-Demo-Download - benchmark, demo, capcom, systemanforderungen, lost planet 2, release-termin

Wenn wir schon bei Capcom sind. Zu Resident Evil 5 gibt es das auch, allerding nur mit DX10 und ein Jahr älter als LP2 - also vielleicht etwas zu alt.
Download: Benchmark-Demo Resident Evil 5 inklusive 3D-Vision-Support - demo, resident evil 5  (Anmerkung: der dort verlinkte Download funktioniert nicht, aber man kann ja googeln)


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2011)

Willste richtig stress für deine GPU nimm stalker cop benchmark, das programm braucht das haubtspiel nicht


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke werds mir direkt angucken


----------

